# First gun, looking for advice



## eriitj (Jan 30, 2015)

Greetings from Norway!

I'm looking for the right hand gun for my needs and preferences, but there are so many to choose from and difficult to sift through them all so I would very much appreciate some advice.

Here's what I'm looking for (hopefully something like it exists), but I'll consider other types as well:

My use: Target practice. Mostly indoors at 25 m, but I expect there will be some outdoor shooting at longer ranges in the summer.

Caliber: 9 mm. Because the bigger rounds are more expensive, and I think 9 mm will do fine for my use.

Traits: Ergonomic grip, under- barrel rail (for laser), over- barrel rail (for sights), and the possibility to mount a silencer would be nice (We shoot inside a tunnel).

Do you know of something that fits this description or comes close? 

- Eriitj


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome aboard from an American with Norwegian blood in his veins. My ancestors came from Flesberg Norway. I think that a Gen4 Glock 17 might fit your needs. I think you can mount optics on top using the rear dovetail. Good luck with your search.
GW


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello, and welcome! Yes, many guns fit this criteria. My advice is to get to a range where you can rent several models and see for yourself what you like best. The three main types you will find are single action, double action and double action only. There are some exceptions, but these are the main types, and they are all different. Some suggestions: Sig Sauer, Heckler & Koch, Glock, Springfield, Beretta, Smith & Wesson, FN, Colt just to name a few. All of these are first rate quality that produce models to fit your criteria. 

Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you permitted to own more than one handgun?

If you are allowed to have more than one, I suggest that you begin with a .22 rimfire pistol that is designed for target shooting.
If your choice of American-made pistols are available in Norway, I suggest that you look at a Ruger Mark III or a Ruger 22/45. Browning "Buckmark" pistols are also good.
It is easier to learn to shoot a pistol, if it's a .22 rimfire. There is almost no recoil, so you can work on learning necessary trigger control without a problem. Also, .22 rimfire ammunition should be the least expensive and most available.

When you have achieved success with a .22 pistol, you can then "graduate" to a 9mm.
By that time, you will know more about what you really need. Your choice will become easier.

I suggest that you do not need a laser. It will only complicate your learning process.
Lasers do not help you to be a better shooter.
Learn to use the regular metal sights first.

You also do not need an optical (telescopic) sight, for 25-meter shooting.
But an illuminated-dot sight may be a useful addition, especially if your eyes do not focus well at distances.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Get the Glock,,,you will never regret it.......

It was my first handgun,,,Ill never sell it!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good advise so far, i'll suggest looking into the M&P CORE 9mm.... designed with higher sights for optic/supressor use and the slide is already notched to accept most red dot optics. Threaded barrel is an option for sound suppressor too. Accessory rail on the frame and great ergonomics make this the answer to your search. Check it out as it fits your criteria.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's a pair of beauties... with suppressors.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You may want to consider this. Swiss made, on the expensive side, but very nice guns.

Black 9mm DA/SA Threaded Barrel


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Wilkommen hier


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

CZ-75, Sig P226, or a S&W M&P but a Glock is a great weapon too if you can shoot it well.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## eriitj (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you everyone for you feedback!



GCBHM said:


> Hello, and welcome! Yes, many guns fit this criteria. My advice is to get to a range where you can rent several models and see for yourself what you like best. The three main types you will find are single action, double action and double action only. There are some exceptions, but these are the main types, and they are all different. Some suggestions: Sig Sauer, Heckler & Koch, Glock, Springfield, Beretta, Smith & Wesson, FN, Colt just to name a few. All of these are first rate quality that produce models to fit your criteria.
> 
> Welcome, and good luck!


Is there any specific model you would recommend? Preferably not above 1200 dollars.
I looked into the HK P30L, it looks very promising.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> Are you permitted to own more than one handgun?
> 
> If you are allowed to have more than one, I suggest that you begin with a .22 rimfire pistol that is designed for target shooting.
> If your choice of American-made pistols are available in Norway, I suggest that you look at a Ruger Mark III or a Ruger 22/45. Browning "Buckmark" pistols are also good.
> It is easier to learn to shoot a pistol, if it's a .22 rimfire. There is almost no recoil, so you can work on learning necessary trigger control without a problem. Also, .22 rimfire ammunition should be the least expensive and most available.


Norway has strict rules for who can own a handgun, but once you meet the criteria you can own as many as you like (I think). My girlfriend on the other hand has even stricter rules, so I think I'll start with just the one gun 



Steve M1911A1 said:


> When you have achieved success with a .22 pistol, you can then "graduate" to a 9mm.
> By that time, you will know more about what you really need. Your choice will become easier.


I have to have been an active member at an approved club for 6 months before I can apply for my own gun. Until then I can borrow guns from the club. The club also have their own rules, for example a training period with .22 caliber guns before you can shoot with bigger calibers. I think this period will let me get to know some of the different calibers.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> I suggest that you do not need a laser. It will only complicate your learning process.
> Lasers do not help you to be a better shooter.
> Learn to use the regular metal sights first.


The laser is not for the starting period, but for the opportunity to "mix it up" later and try new things 



Steve M1911A1 said:


> You also do not need an optical (telescopic) sight, for 25-meter shooting.
> But an illuminated-dot sight may be a useful addition, especially if your eyes do not focus well at distances.


The optical sight is for outdoor shooting, probably not needed but I like the idea of being able to modify the gun if I get bored with it. I guess I should have told you most of this in my first post, sorry about that 



TAPnRACK said:


> Good advise so far, i'll suggest looking into the M&P CORE 9mm.... designed with higher sights for optic/supressor use and the slide is already notched to accept most red dot optics. Threaded barrel is an option for sound suppressor too. Accessory rail on the frame and great ergonomics make this the answer to your search. Check it out as it fits your criteria.


Checked it out, looks very promising!



GCBHM said:


> You may want to consider this. Swiss made, on the expensive side, but very nice guns.


How much is this in the US?



BackyardCowboy said:


> Wilkommen hier


Close enough 

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

In the situation you describe, I would recommend any of the CZ -75 variants. While I prefer striker-fired handguns like Glock for self-defense carry, I do most of my target shooting with the CZ, in single action mode. It shoots with good precision, maybe 2" groups at 25 yards with proper 9mm ammo and a .22 conversion kit can be purchased that will turn it into a top notch economical 'plinker.' It can be converted, up or down, in a few seconds.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

It's worth pointing out that if you're planning on using a supporessor, a .45 ACP is a good choice. The .45 ACP is subsonic by design, so these guns respond better to suppressors than other rounds. 
I have a Glock 41 with a flashlight and laser that is set up for a suppressor. It's capable of putting 3 round groups into a single ragged hole.


----------



## eriitj (Jan 30, 2015)

Bisley said:


> In the situation you describe, I would recommend any of the CZ -75 variants. While I prefer striker-fired handguns like Glock for self-defense carry, I do most of my target shooting with the CZ, in single action mode. It shoots with good precision, maybe 2" groups at 25 yards with proper 9mm ammo and a .22 conversion kit can be purchased that will turn it into a top notch economical 'plinker.' It can be converted, up or down, in a few seconds.


The CZ 75 Shadow/Phantom seem like good options.



DirtyDog said:


> It's worth pointing out that if you're planning on using a supporessor, a .45 ACP is a good choice. The .45 ACP is subsonic by design, so these guns respond better to suppressors than other rounds.
> I have a Glock 41 with a flashlight and laser that is set up for a suppressor. It's capable of putting 3 round groups into a single ragged hole.


That is a very good point. I suppose the suppressing effect would be minimal on supersonic projectiles due to the sonic boom.

Are there also subsonic 9 mm variants? I understand that the impact energy will suffer greatly, but as long as ballistics and accuracy doesn't suffer to badly I don't mind.

Updated: Found this video that shows the difference very well:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

147gr 9mm ammo is subsonic.


----------



## eriitj (Jan 30, 2015)

Great, then I can mix it up and get the positive sides of both sub and super sonic ammo. 

Sub sonic when shooting in the tunnel at close range, and super sonic when shooting in the woods


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

eriitj said:


> Thank you everyone for you feedback!
> 
> Is there any specific model you would recommend? Preferably not above 1200 dollars.
> I looked into the HK P30L, it looks very promising.
> ...


The Sphinx SDP will run you about the $1200 range, but as to what I would recommend, here you go:
(in no particular order)
Sig P226 MK25 $990 (You can find for less)
HK VP9 $650
HK P30 $950
Glock 17 Gen4 $540 (Probably going to be your best option given price/performance/reliability)
S&W M&P9 $500 (like the one Tap n Rack showed)
Beretta M9 $650
FNX 9 $550
CZ-75 $500 (they offer a TB tactical version and are very well priced)
Springfield XD $550

I currently own the Sig P226 (W. German made in 1987), HK VP9 with factory night sights and came with three mags I got for $699, but all of these are excellent target/defense pistols that most ppl really enjoy. All are excellent shooters and counted on by professionals. The prices I listed are base cost. Threaded barrel versions are going to run more, but at the end of the day, I think the Glock 17 Gen4 gives you the best choice on cost, reliability and aftermarket options. You can get parts and accessories for them everywhere, and it is probably the most popular and most used 9mm pistol in the world for that reason. Good luck!


----------



## eriitj (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would also echo what DirtyDog said about the .45, and the Glock 41 is a fine option for that. Glocks are very easy to work on to tweak the triggers, and parts/accessories are everywhere.


----------



## eriitj (Jan 30, 2015)

I know a lot of people on this forum love Glocks, but I've never been convinced about them. Not really sure why, but it just doesn't appeal to me like for example the S&W M&P 9L or the HK P30L. 

However, all these people can't be wrong so I will definitely consider it. The Glock 34 competition model particularly is interesting.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

They are an acquired taste for sure, and you'll know for sure what you think once you shoot one. For me, the gen 4s are best. Nice grip texture and they are slightly smaller than the previous gens. I could leave the previous generations alone, but the gen 4 Glocks for me well. But, it's really hard to beat the ergonomics on the M&P, and especially on the P30.


----------



## eriitj (Jan 30, 2015)

Hopefully my club or someone in the club has one so I get to try it.

Oh, and about the silencer. I would need a threaded barrel, but I haven't found a manufacturer that mentions it yet. Is it possible to order one with threaded barrel or does it need to be customized from a 3rd party? 

Are there any requirements to the gun/barrel?

Update: I was a bit quick to post this. I see that at least HK has its own "aftermarket" page where you can buy threaded barrels.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You can get them from other aftermarket suppliers as well.


----------

